# closing in on my artistic watch shot



## Jcederroth94 (Jun 20, 2017)

still, have some work to do but I like the way it's coming out not bad for a cardboard box and some desk lights..I think lol 




Citizen watch by john Cederroth, on Flickr


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jun 23, 2017)

Not a bad start, a few items to fix from 5-25 underexposed, removing the color cast (brown/orange) on the silver frame, brightening the edges and band. A little sharping (couldn't do much with low res file)

Here is a 5 min edit on my phone with Snapseed:


----------



## jamescooper18 (Jul 15, 2017)

FotosbyMike said:


> Not a bad start, a few items to fix from 5-25 underexposed, removing the color cast (brown/orange) on the silver frame, brightening the edges and band. A little sharping (couldn't do much with low res file)
> 
> Here is a 5 min edit on my phone with Snapseed:
> View attachment 142030


Wow you have got this editing in Snapseed? Its looking really great and I guess there would not be much difference if it can be done in Photoshop !


----------

